
U.K. To Roll Out Developed World’s First ‘Digital’ Tax - angpappas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-k-to-roll-out-developed-worlds-first-digital-tax-1540831931
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18330228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18330228),
where the article is more accessible and perhaps closer to being an original
source.

------
necrosmash
[https://outline.com/eRxnDj](https://outline.com/eRxnDj)

------
lgats
[https://www.fullwsj.com/articles/u-k-to-roll-out-
developed-w...](https://www.fullwsj.com/articles/u-k-to-roll-out-developed-
worlds-first-digital-tax-1540831931)

